# My Embroidery Masterpiece



## KathyP (Dec 31, 2012)

I embroidered this for my home church in Sterling, OK for Easter. My SIL is going to have it framed for me. I hope they like it.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How could anyone not love that? Beautiful.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I can not fathom the hours that took; you must have patience in the extreme; what a beautiful job!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful gift. Having done models for a shop and many of my own, I know just how much work went into this. His robe is exquisite... all those folds...... The background almost looks as though it is sparkling with metallic. I can't even imagine all the hours you have in that piece. What a gift of love..... Bless you.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is just gorgeous!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I think your home church is going to more than 'like it'.

How long did it take you to create such a beauty?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is a master piece! Wonderful job! How could anyone not love it!


----------



## KathyP (Dec 31, 2012)

A LOT of hours, plus approximately 6 starts trying to get Jesus' skin tones right. So glad it's done.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

What artistry you have. The folds are perfect and such a lovely gift for your church.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

it is stunning,so precious.it looks like a painting.
the colors are perfect,you must be so proud.
well done x


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Stunning.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty much the most awesome thing! Well done. You were inspired, for sure!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of art. I did needle point,I know how much work,and time you put in. It is a great piece of work.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

That is truly a gift from the heart. It's just beautiful.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't add anything new, it has all been said by others. Bless You for your time into something you love.


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

No Problem, Everyone will love it.. Beautiful job :thumbup:


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Georgeous


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I have no words except Beautiful.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very beautiful piece of art.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

KathyP-Beautiful work! Denise


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## paddywhac (Feb 5, 2013)

that is awesome pice of work who would not be pleased to get a gift like that


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

It's more than beautiful. You are so talented. I would love to see more of your art pieces.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

a great piece of art!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunning, everything else has been said and I echo every word.
What type of embroidery did you use?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

What a Master Piece. Beautiful, Your church is so lucky.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 31, 2012)

I did it on my janome 12000, it was from Anita Goodesign's collection.


----------



## Slainte (Jan 16, 2013)

STUNNING!!! It's really awe-some!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Fantastic job! It is beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very beautiful art. Any church should appreciate that. tweeter


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KathyP said:


> I did it on my janome 12000, it was from Anita Goodesign's collection.


Thankyou, I thought it was thread painting but because of the size of the photo it was hard to be sure.

You did an awesome job on the whole picture - a treasure for sure


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful. And so many people will be able to be inspired while in church. That's so nice.


----------



## bettysdog (Jun 16, 2012)

how can you bear to part with it


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. It is beautiful and can't even imagine how much work went into it. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

It is beautiful! Thank you for sharing..


----------

